# Preject Utopia... magari!

## consdel

magari riuscissi a farlo andare   :Very Happy: 

ho spulciato il forum in lungo e in largo ma non ci sono saltato fuori, quindi vi chiedo umilmente di aiutarmi!

ho un kernel only udev, ho emerso hal e dbus e li ho aggiunti al runlevel default, ho emerso hal-device-manager e mi da una mappa completa del sistema.

ora... per fare sì che il mio lettore CD e il mio masterizzatore DVD siano montati e smontati automaticamente... così come era con supermount... cosa devo fare??

e nel caso in cui dovessi collegare una penna o un HD usb come mi verrebbe gestito?

grazie in anticipo

----------

## motaboy

gnome-device-manager?

----------

## Dhaki

Questa guida l'hai seguita?

Perché li dice di emergere anche gnome-volume-manager. È quello che intendevi, motaboy?

----------

## consdel

ho seguito quella guida, ho emerso gnome-volume-manager... ma continua a non fare niente...

come devo editare fstab?

----------

## motaboy

si gnome-volume-manager

l'fstab non devi toccarlo visto che hal fa tutto da solo chiamando lo script /etc/hal/device.d/50-fstab-sync.hal

----------

## consdel

niente da fare...

se provo a rilanciarlo mi dice che è già in esecuzione (quindi c'è)... ma quando inserisco un CD lo ignora bellamente...

----------

## Sbriglie

Devi configurarlo con gnome-volume-properties, che viene installato insieme a gnome-volume-manager.

----------

## consdel

 *Sbriglie wrote:*   

> Devi configurarlo con gnome-volume-properties, che viene installato insieme a gnome-volume-manager.

 

sì, lo avevo configurato, sia da root che da utente

----------

## stefanonafets

Non conosco suddetto programma, ma immagino che ti dia un log...

Che dicono suddetti log?

----------

## consdel

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Non conosco suddetto programma, ma immagino che ti dia un log...
> 
> Che dicono suddetti log?

 

Ti giuro che se sapessi dove sono li posterei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *consdel wrote:*   

> Ti giuro che se sapessi dove sono li posterei  

 

Intanto dai uno sguardo ai log del kernel.

Poi controlla nel file di configurazione e/o nella man page del programma se si parla di log e dove vengono fatti

Altrimenti fatti un giro in "/var/log" cercando dei nomi significativi....

----------

## consdel

dunque, utilizzando

```
dbus-monitor --system
```

ho notato che staccando e riattacco lo spinotto USB della stampante ho dei segni di vita (quindi dbus va, e a questo punto suppongo anche Hal...), mentre inserendo un CD non succede assolutamente niente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

può riguardare il mio fstab?

attualmente quello che riguarda i CD è:

```
# CD

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom    auto            users,noauto,exec,ro                    0 0

/dev/hdd                /media/dvdrw    auto            users,noauto,exec,rw                    0 0

```

ho notato inoltre una cosa strana, cioè che

```
hal-device-manager
```

mi da una mappetta completa del sistema, con i nomi di ciascun dispositivo e di tutti i chipset, tranne che per i device IDE dei quali ho Vendor e Device "Unknown"... è normale?

----------

## Sbriglie

Ma gnome-volume-manager e` in esecuzione da utente (non da root)? Controlla con un ps aux|grep volume

----------

## consdel

 *Sbriglie wrote:*   

> Ma gnome-volume-manager e` in esecuzione da utente (non da root)? Controlla con un ps aux|grep volume

 

è in esecuzione da root

----------

## Sbriglie

Credo debba girare da utente normale:

```
ps aux|grep volume

jacopo    9424  0.0  2.3 17800 5308 ?        Ss   19:32   0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-config-prefix /gnome-volume-manager-fDf13I/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000110029226700000318730012 --screen 0
```

----------

## consdel

non è servito...

----------

## Benve

Ma voi avete usato questa: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman ?

----------

## Josuke

prima che mi metta a smanettarci sopra...io avevo sentito che come sistema di automounting ancora non era proprio funzionante al 100% nel senso che conveniva ancora appoggiarsi a submount...sbaglio ed invece se funziona rulla abbestia?   :Laughing: 

----------

## consdel

ragazzi, chi di voi usa hal+dbus mi dica se quando inserisce un CD dbus-monitor da segni di vita, perchè è inutile che scancheri con ivman e gnome se il problema è a monte...

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io volevo porre una domanda su questo progetto.

ovvero: 

ho emerso udev. tutto ok.

ho emerso hal. non lo emerge ma mi dice che ho un conflitto con il kernel?

come può essere?

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1)
```

potrebbe essere qualche funzione del kernel che ho attivato?

sapreste per caso dirmi come fare a trovarla?

grazie a tutti in anticipo x l'aiuto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ic3M4n portage ti sta dicendo che non gli van bene gli header del kernel, non il kernel che hai. togli il pacchetto

```
 linux26-headers
```

 e poi dai 

```
emerge -pDv hal[o come diavolo si chiama]
```

. Automaticamente ti mostrerà che header gli aggradano. PS un consiglio, qualndo hai finito, ricompila anche le glibc [ma ti dovrebbe avvertire della cosa già portage, se non ricordo male]

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, hai ragione, adesso mi sta compilando.

inoltre, ho trovato anche un'altra pagina https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266548&highlight=hal+kernel&sid=e54859a1389b0f62b13c41ff31005065 del forum dedicata all'argomento.

riporto la parte più significativa anche qui sotto.

 *Quote:*   

> if you are not running a 2.4.x kernel, then linux26-headers and
> 
> nptl is the way to go.
> 
> add "nptl nptlonly" to your USE flags in your /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

grazie per l'aiuto  .:deadhead:. molto gentile

----------

## Josuke

ho provato anche questa...e devo dire che sembra funzionare abbastanza bene..se non fosse per l'opzione di gnome-volume-manager riguardante i dvd...infatti i cd audio vuoti e con dati vengono riconosciuti senza problemi e partono le varie applicazioni associate...solo con i dvd...non parte nulla e i logmi danno questo messaggio 

```

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any trac

```

A qualcuno di voi va senza problemi e sono io che dimentico qualcosa oppure altro?

----------

## wildancer

semplice carissimo, leva le linee dei dispositivi che vuoi che hal amministri dal fstab, fa tutto lui, anche le righe del fstab! (ovvio poi riavvia hal...)

----------

## Josuke

ehmmm è la risposta a me??

----------

## wildancer

a te una domanda  :Razz:  hai le flag USE dvd & dvdr  :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

ahh ecco me pareva  :Smile:  si si ce le ho quelle use...ma i dvd mi vanno benissimo..semplicemente hal dbus gnome-volume-manager o chi per esso non mi riconoscono il dvd...me lo vedono come disco vuote in sostanza e totem non parte a playare il dvd come dovrebbe invece fare...se lo avvio manualmente e faccio play dvd tutto fila sissio come l'olio

----------

## iDreamer

ciao gente...

be volevo pure io usare hal e mettere su il progetto utopia ma ho qualche problemino..

inanzi tutto non capisco bene bene l'inglese e quel topic non dato all'inizio non l'ho capito bene... 

in realtà mi sembra abbastanza vecchio 1sett è mi pare che faccia gli script per l'rc-update..

a me più che altro non ho capito bene la sequenza con cui installare le cose...

io ho fatto così..

1)udev già installato ora però tolgo devfs dal kernel che l'ho letto nella guida

2)emerge hal (mi aggiunge hald negli script rc-update)

3)emerge gnome-volume-manager

4)aggiunta dei use nptl e nptl-only

5)emerge glibc

e poi.. va bene così?o sbagliato qualcosa?

grazie in anticpo

iDreamer

----------

## iDreamer

ho trovato questo sembra molto più chiaro...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gnome-volume-manager

----------

## iDreamer

io sono riuscito meglio con il link che ho postato l'unica cosa è che non mi funzionava perchè non avevo mai avviato #gnome-volume-properties. ora funzione che è una meraviglia...

ho notato anche una cosa bella anche se magari rischiosa.. se non sto scrivendo è stacco la penna(come faccio sempre su win) automaticamente viene smontato tutto e la penna non perde informazioni..

----------

